# se puede hacer fuente de +12 Volts con este transformador??



## Jared 30 (Jul 26, 2011)

Saludos a todos los amigos del foro.

quisiera que me ayudaran a hacer una fuente de +12 Volts para alimentar un amplificador de 20W. Resulta que tengo en mi poder un transformador de cuatro terminales, del cual no tengo muchos datos, lo que se (por unas cuantas mediciones) tiene dos terminales que me arrojan 13 volts...es raro porque parece que no tuviera GND ya que intercambiando los cables y midiendo nuevamente, este arroja "0" Volts...

Aquí les dejo unas imágenes de cuando medí el voltaje entre sus terminales......espero me puedan decir si con este puedo realizar una fuente fija de +12 V....y si eso es posible, me indicaran un esquemático (para saber que debo comprar) y saber como debo hacer las conexiones pertinentes...

Imagenes (ojala se vean bien):




salu2 y gracias a quien(es) me puedan ayudar


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jul 26, 2011)

aca te dejo un esquema sencillo







te dejo el pcb de la fuente


----------



## Jared 30 (Jul 26, 2011)

matiasdanielruiz muchas gracias por tu rápida respuesta y por tu disposición....me servirá mucho....una pregunta, ¿el puente rectificador lo puedo hacer con diodos 1N4004 o debo poner otros?..es que en este momento no tengo el puente en ese encapsulado....solo diodos.
saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 26, 2011)

Podes ponmer los diodos sueltos (1n4004, 1n4005, 1n4006, 1n4007) o el puente.
Ojo que el 1n400x soporta 1 amper, para mas amperaje un 1n5408 va bien (3A) y el regulador que te pusieron arriba tambien soporta 1A.
Al rectificar te va a dar una CC de 18.3V


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jul 26, 2011)

te recomendaria hacerte uno con unos 1N4007 pero con los 1N4004 andara bien

saludos


----------



## Jared 30 (Jul 26, 2011)

amigos muchas gracias por sus respuestas, me sirve demasiado...Neodymio, si el transformador resulta ser de 2 Ampers, ¿con que otro regulador puedo mandarlo a 12 Volts?


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 26, 2011)

el 7812 es de 3A asi que creo si es de mas amperios deberia ser un 78T12 que soporta 3A o puede que lo soporte pero con un buen disipador


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola.

Dime ¿cuánto mide el voltaje entre los cables azules?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 27, 2011)

Jared 30 dijo:


> amigos muchas gracias por sus respuestas, me sirve demasiado...Neodymio, si el transformador resulta ser de 2 Ampers, ¿con que otro regulador puedo mandarlo a 12 Volts?



Si es de 2A pero lo que conectas es de 1A o menos con el 7812 anda bien, pero si querés más fijate con un 2n3055
Yo hice algo así, no se si es lo más eficiente pero me anduvo (lo usé con un tip31 en vez del 2n3055)

Agrego que esta foto esa para una fuente regulada con lm317


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/regulador-7805-paralelo-mas-corriente-59723/#post525783

para más corriente.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 28, 2011)

Jared 30 dijo:


> Saludos a todos los amigos del foro.
> 
> quisiera que me ayudaran a hacer una fuente de +12 Volts para alimentar un amplificador de 20W. Resulta que tengo en mi poder un transformador de cuatro terminales, del cual no tengo muchos datos, lo que se (por unas cuantas mediciones) tiene dos terminales que me arrojan 13 volts...es raro porque parece que no tuviera GND ya que intercambiando los cables y midiendo nuevamente, este arroja "0" Volts...
> 
> ...



¿podrias decirme que tensiones tenes entre los cables azules,tambien la tension que hay entre un cable azul y el amarillo,tambien decime que tension de entrada tenes en el trafo(por ejemplo 220V o 110V)?
te pido estos datos porque es posible que sea un trafo de 13 0 13.Con ese voltaje te  podes hacer una fuente mas mejor,jajaja,quiero decir una fuente variable con un lm317 y poniendo unos 78xx una salida fija,si no me equivoco tu trafo posiblemente llegue a 3A


----------



## Jared 30 (Jul 28, 2011)

señores muchas gracias por su interes en este hilo, 
aqui estan los datos que me piden:.........
                                            *lo alimento con 110 V
                                            *la tensión entre los cables azules es 31.3 V
                                            *la tensión entre el cable Amarillo y uno azul es de 0
                                            *la tensión entre el amarillo y el otro cable azul es de 0 también
Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 28, 2011)

Jared 30 dijo:


> señores muchas gracias por su interes en este hilo,
> aqui estan los datos que me piden:.........
> *lo alimento con 110 V
> *la tensión entre los cables azules es 31.3 V
> ...



ME OLVIDE,que tensiones tenes entre el cable amarillo y el que parece de color marron?
que tension tenes entre los cables azules y el marron????
porque si no estoy mal,entre los azules tenes 31V,entre el amarillo y el marron tenes otra tension,y entre los azules y el amarillo tenes otra
entonces contestame esto:
AZUL CON AZUL=31.3v
AZUL CON AMARILLO=0v
AMARILLO CON MARRON=13v
AZUL CON MARRON=??????
me falta los voltios del marron con el amarillo
Combinando todo esto podes tener una fuente regulada y una fija si queres


----------



## Xander (Jul 28, 2011)

Jared 30 dijo:


> *lo alimento con 110 V
> *la tensión entre los cables azules es 31.3 V
> *la tensión entre el cable Amarillo y uno azul es de 0
> *la tensión entre el amarillo y el otro cable azul es de 0



Eso es por que el transformador tiene *2* bobinas secundarias, los dos cables azules son una bobina y te entregan los 31.3Vac que dices, el cable amarillo con el otro son la otra bobina que te entrega los 13Vac.

Por eso te da 0V, por que NO están conectados entre si.

Para lo que quieres no necesitas los 31Vac, solo los 13Vac [el cale amarillo con el "cafe"...Como dijo Neodymio, al rectificar los 13Vac, la fuente te entregara unos 18Vcc, perfecto para regular con el 7812, o el 78T12, para obtener los 12Vcc que mencionas...

...Dices que quieres alimentar un amplificador de audio?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola.

Tu transformador es doble salida o de salidas independientes.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pett1921 (Jul 28, 2011)

oye con este trafo y depende del amo que tengas quiza obtengas mas de los 20w que dices, que amplificador armaste


----------

